# Mexican Kitchen Salsa



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This is a near copy of a salsa that is served in a Mexican restaurant (Mexican Kitchen) in Hattiesburg, MS that has been in business 40 years. They serve it with broken warm taco shell 1/2s. It's pretty spicy and kind of orange colored from the cumin.

My wife and I grew-up eating it and have been trying to duplicate it for years.

Mexican Kitchen Salsa

1 Can - tomatoes, mostly drained
1 Whole - jarred/canned pickled jalapeno
1 Tablespoon - jalapeno juice
1 Tablespoon - vegetable oil
1 Tablespoon - cumin
1 teaspoon. - garlic powder
salt to taste
lots of black pepper to taste

Blend all ingredients. Serve with taco shells, thicker chips, or on Mexican dishes.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds good, will give it a try. Any idea what size can of tomatoes? (Reg size or large can)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

davis300 said:


> Sounds good, will give it a try. Any idea what size can of tomatoes? (Reg size or large can)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regular - 14.5oz I think.

I buy chopped tomatoes but whole would work too since they are being blended.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gracias!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks will be making a batch this weekend....


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

We went grocery shopping today, and there I was standing in the isle searching 2cool for this recipe. I picked up 14.5oz of fire roasted tomatoes and 7oz of nacho japalenos. 

I have to say, this is mighty tasty for how easy it is. I have experimented with making all different kinds of salsa recipes. For the taste, ease to make, and cost this is hard to beat unless you just buy pico and put it in the blender.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

This is just stupid easy, and tastes great! I'm almost ashamed to have ever bought salsa before seeing how easy this is to make!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A keeper recipe.Thanks!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the green Shaky!

One other good thing about this salsa is that it can sit out for awhile without refrigeration.

It would be good for camps and tailgating.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just tried this with a whole tomato that I chopped and cooked since I didn't have any cans. Turned out just fine. Easy recipe! Thanks


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

This is Really good. I ate it in two sittings. I went with a full tbspoon of garlic powder. And definitely went heavy on black pepper. I think it cost a buck fifty to make


----------

